# No Cuddles!



## Markandro (12 mo ago)

Hi! We’re sort of new to forums. Having been reading helpful posts and comments on here for the past year and a half we’ve finally decided to register and post something of our own. Hope someone may have insight 😌
Our beautiful Vizsla Embry is 16 months old and prior to








having his little ‘op’ he was a loving, affectionate, cuddly, bonkers, pretty typical vizsla.
In the last few months, although he has been much calmer and more ‘manageable’ (we don’t have to keep hauling him off humping people’s legs and other dogs!) he has also become much less loving and less ‘Velcro’. He no longer wants to snuggle on the sofa with us and doesn’t follow us round the house unless he is hungry. He will happily spend nearly all his time in the house on his bed and only gets up for food, toilet, walks and play. Although this may seem convenient - he has no separation anxiety after all! - it’s also not very normal vizsla behaviour and to be honest - a little bit sad!😢 
Anyone else experienced this? Might it be linked to his castration, or is his bed just too comfy?😳 would love to know anyones thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## AlexTheVizsla (Jun 20, 2021)

Interesting post, would love to hear answers. My guess is that this is very normal after puberty.


----------

